# Rolling Relics ride March 25th, Modesto, Ca!



## slick (Mar 14, 2012)

Next Rolling Relics Ride Sunday March 25th. Meet at Donoby's bar located at 2401 E. Orangeburg Ave. in Modesto, Ca. The ride will leave promptly at 12 NOON so if you want to hang out before hand please come earlier. The ride will go down dry creek,into downtown modesto with a few stops in between for food or drinks and wind up back at Donoby's.
Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 14, 2012)

is that the bar behind ridgeways?


----------



## slick (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 14, 2012)

Still looking forward to this ride. Hope it don't rain!!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2012)

just sent you a pm,schweirdo.shoulda read the thread first


----------



## Schweirdo (Mar 25, 2012)

*Had a great time!!*

The ride was awesome!! My son loved the big hills. Met a lot of nice people. Better turn out than expected considering the threat of rain.  Lookin forward to the next one.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 26, 2012)

had a great time with all you guys,gals,and kids.we even had a couple clowns on a tandem  
and the rain situation was perfect.it rained hard driving there and back,but not a drop on the whole ride.the bike gods were with us for sure.


----------

